# Ferrari 458 iItalia - Beau Technique - Polish Angel Midlands - Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

You can keep up to date with our day to day shananigans on Facebook and Twitter

An infrequent trade client contacted wanting some tlc to a Ferrari 458 Italia. Main aim was to get her looking dapper and fresh for sale with a great emphasis on the dapper sides of things so not a typical flash over with some trade materials and half hours labour. Single stage correction with a little added step on some RDS. Complete interior valet and engine bay detail. Correction undertaken was with Rupes lhr15 bigfoot and Sonax perfect finish on hex logic white polishing pads ( RDS with Spautopia cool pad and Scoll S17+ ). Wiped down as we go for inspection then paintwork protection with Polish Angel jubilee ltd edition wax ( Wheels sealed with Sonax extreme wheel sealant ) All the usual areas tended to along the way such as door shuts, Glass etc.













Cant polish the tailgate properly without removing this bad boy…



Some wear and tear where the badge has previously chafed the paint so getting this 10% perfect was never going to happen but a major improvement over all…







Continued correction being carried out successfully round the vehicle…









Interior fully valeted and leather treated...







Engine bay detailed to perfection as it should be…







And all the exterior looking ship shape and sharp as a razor…







Thanks for looking and hope everyone has a great Christmas…

​


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Sucha beautiful car!


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Nice work on a very nice car :thumb:
Darren


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

as a right do that is bor


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Epic car, good work!!!


----------



## petesimcock (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks beautiful. Good work!

The black side skirts remind me of a mk5 gti!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love the car, good job mate.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Niceness. Lovely motor.


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Excellent work on a superb looking car


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Zetec-al said:


> Sucha beautiful car!


:thumb:



Lespaul said:


> Nice work on a very nice car :thumb:
> Darren


Cheers Darren.



Dougnorwich said:


> as a right do that is bor


Cheers.



tonyy said:


> Looks stunning:thumb:


Thanks.



KKM said:


> Epic car, good work!!!


Thank you.



petesim**** said:


> Looks beautiful. Good work!
> 
> The black side skirts remind me of a mk5 gti!


Cheers. Same sort of vibe yes only these side skirts were just a touch more expensive being solid carbon fibre optional extra. Think there somewhere in the low 5 figure costings.



chongo said:


> Love the car, good job mate.


Ta.



DJ X-Ray said:


> Niceness. Lovely motor.


Cheers.



waxtrucker said:


> Excellent work on a superb looking car


Thanks.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lovely motor 

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

wow, amazing!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A nice little tidy up fella:thumb:

Someone got a bit tick happy with the option boxes when spec-ing that car!..not a fan of the dealer fit optional wheels though:wall:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work to an amazing car.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Lovely stuff!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Stunning piece of kit! 

Great work as always.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Love it, my fav ferrari by far, the interior is amazing


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow. That is a lovely car mate and a cracking detail.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Lovely motor
> 
> Nice work :thumb:





almas_09 said:


> wow, amazing!





Summit Detailing said:


> A nice little tidy up fella:thumb:
> 
> Someone got a bit tick happy with the option boxes when spec-ing that car!..not a fan of the dealer fit optional wheels though:wall:





Bill58 said:


> Excellent work to an amazing car.





20vKarlos said:


> Lovely stuff!





T.C said:


> Stunning piece of kit!
> 
> Great work as always.





veb said:


> Love it, my fav ferrari by far, the interior is amazing





chongo said:


> Wow. That is a lovely car mate and a cracking detail.


Thanks all:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks great!!


----------

